# Button Design Competition



## ian

In the not too distant future, I will probably announce a 88x31 button competition for Computer Forum.
Probably something matching the current color scheme of the forum.


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> In the not too distant future, I will probably announce a 88x31 button competition for Computer Forum.
> Probably something matching the current color scheme of the forum.


what will the button be for? another award button, or just an ad button?


----------



## ian

It will just be an ad button.
I am thinking of joining a button exchange to help get some traffic flowing to the forum. Most of the banner exchange programs I have used have not been very good, but I reckon it is worth giving it a try.


----------



## zkiller

i used to get a lot of traffic from a top list, but you need to have traffic to make traffic with those.


----------



## ian

kind of like you have to have money to make money.....


----------



## zkiller

that is exactly what it's like.


----------



## ian

although the internet is one area where you dont need much money to make money....


----------



## Christopher

ian said:
			
		

> although the internet is one area where you dont need much money to make money....


Just a lot of time 

But good idea


----------



## cptnwinky

What will the prize be?


----------



## ian

Im not sure, probably just US$20, it is only a button.


----------



## Suzanne

Are you going to have a logo competition too? 
I wonder if I still have the PSd for that WMF button, but I doubt it my computer has fallen apart so many times since.


----------



## ian

Yep, Suz, will probably have a logo competition too, when the gold version of vb3.0 is released.


----------



## Christopher

ian said:
			
		

> Yep, Suz, will probably have a logo competition too, when the gold version of vb3.0 is released.


If vB3 ever goes gold  I'm really starting to get angry with their slow development!


----------



## ian

better slow than full of bugs


----------



## cptnwinky

Was that quote a bug? It shows up as grey text for me.


----------



## Christopher

Nah, when ian first posted it it was grey -- don't ask me!


----------



## ian

yeah that happens, I posted it in grey color by accident, i then went back and edited it back to black text.


----------



## AainaalyaA

what was the term you use... in your forums penguine? hijacking? well.. I'm learning fast that the only forums where one can't hijack are the forums that are not owned by Ian, SuZ, or Chris.


----------



## Suzanne

Welcome AA


----------



## [tab]

Yeah welcome to CoFo, A...A


----------



## AainaalyaA

duh.. same to you guys.. welcome to CouM  I knew Ian was up to something.. and I tried earlier on to signup, but it kept giving me server not found.. but now that I'm here... hehehe... let's salsa it up shall we?


----------



## Christopher

Mmmm, nachos and salsa....


----------



## cptnwinky

Mmmmm, nachos and sour cream.....Now I'm hungry...I gotta go eat.


----------



## zkiller

Chroder said:
			
		

> Mmmm, nachos and salsa....


i could go for some of that right now!  

so ian, to come back on topic, when did you want to have the compitition?


----------



## AainaalyaA

in the not too distant future, as he said... most probably when spock decides to do something funny... you know he never does something funny right?


----------



## zkiller

what you talkin' 'bout willis? spock is the man!


----------



## AainaalyaA

he is isnt he? but the "not to distant future" is not in Star Trek? oh .. was that the "Twilight Zone" then? or was it Star wars?


----------



## zkiller

i have no clue.


----------



## AainaalyaA

maybe Ian would know the answer... he has answers to everything.. except for my undying wish to get out of the Internet


----------



## zkiller

i have an answer to that one... cancel your internet access!  but you know you would miss it!


----------



## AainaalyaA

i wouldnt really... i went 2 weeks without being wired on a river raft ... and it was one of the best experience i've ever had... you might want to consider that too Z... seeing that you prefer a worldtrip to... what was it we were talking about?


----------



## zkiller

ians upcoming button design competition.

i would love to go snowboarding. i have never done that, but then again, i have never skied either.


----------



## AainaalyaA

oh yeah the button... what i'd really like to do is to fly... i miss planes... and heights..


----------



## zkiller

i am affraid of hights, but i really don't mind planes at all. a ride along in a jet might be fun!


----------



## AainaalyaA

i love heights... i even did some great photo shoots on Eiffel tower, and they had to strap this really thick cable around my waist just so I didn't drop down... from it of course.. but it's really beautifulll have you seen the movie Daredevil? see how it jumped off the building? now that would be awesome.. bungee jumping have you done that?


----------



## zkiller

i am not much for bungee jumping. i do love downhill mountain bike races though. that involves heights!


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian... a travel forum in the works would be a good one to setup soon...


----------



## zkiller

huh, did i miss something? where did that come from?


----------



## AainaalyaA

travel n adventure....big money on tourism you know.. esp now...with the Internet soon to........ <<guess>>


----------



## zkiller

kaboom... internet kaputt!


----------



## AainaalyaA

.......N......N.....N...... see how I've just put your initial Z the other way around? let the whole world guess.....and we'll watch


----------



## zkiller

ok, you are losing me again. i see what you mean about the z slanted on the side, but the rest makes no sense what so ever to me.


----------



## AainaalyaA

nevermind that my dear, you have 21 days to figure out the part that makes no sense whatsoever to you


----------



## zkiller

so i have 21 days to figure out what the whole world is supposed the guess and i am supposed to be watching? sounds like to much work to me. *shrug*


----------



## AainaalyaA

21 days.... its not as if you're coup up in a blue room with sophie marceau... that'll be harder work if you catch my drift


----------



## zkiller

who's sophie? can i be in that room with stephanie instead?


----------



## ian

the button design competition will probably run the month of january 2004


----------



## AainaalyaA

hehehe... thank you Ian... now that Ian has answered the question.. Z, you have 21 day to come up with a button.. for nxt year


----------



## zkiller

ohhhh.... well, i actually have more than that, being that the competition won't start til january 04.


----------



## AainaalyaA

no harm revving your skills right?


----------



## Suzanne

Chirst I hope not!


----------



## AainaalyaA

duh SuZ... yeye.... you're here... i was kinda missing you too  even if you didnt have that many days to revv on your skills you'd still come up on the top


----------



## Suzanne

I haven't so much as opened Photoshop in many moons now


----------



## AainaalyaA

but you're good irrespective the tool


----------

